

Google’s Matt Cutts Admits SEO Will Only Get Harder - bhartzer
http://site-reference.com/articles/googles-matt-cutts-admits-seo-will-only-get-harder/

======
marssaxman
Sounds like it will be good for the web. SEO is a race to the bottom which
makes all of our lives worse.

